# Wanted Ballistic watch tornado



## Sulie

*Wanted Ballistic watch tornado*


View Advert


Hi all

had one of these traded / swapped it etc can't remember

after the tornado brown dial one if anyone has one .. or any other model plse 

cheers

Sulie




*Advertiser*

Sulie



*Date*

11/06/22



*Price or Trade Value*

65.00 GBP



*Category*

Wanted


----------

